# having one of "those" days.....already



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

This is just me complaining....'cause I feel crappy this morning. I hardly slept last night. Seriously. I was recently diagnosed with apnea and trying to get used to this machine and mask while hyper is awful. So, hardly any sleep. Woke up just ****ed off. Like every little thing annoyed me. Feeling rage-ful. And waiting for a client this morning who I am NOT in the mood to deal with. She gets on my last nerve on a good day.

Just need to vent that out. This feels like crap.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> This is just me complaining....'cause I feel crappy this morning. I hardly slept last night. Seriously. I was recently diagnosed with apnea and trying to get used to this machine and mask while hyper is awful. So, hardly any sleep. Woke up just ****ed off. Like every little thing annoyed me. Feeling rage-ful. And waiting for a client this morning who I am NOT in the mood to deal with. She gets on my last nerve on a good day.
> 
> Just need to vent that out. This feels like crap.


Apnea; I had it bad w/Graves'. Now I no longer have it. It is part and parcel of a sort of faux myastenia gravis thingy. I feel for you; big time!


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry your having a bad day  I have those quite often (I have no diagnosis of anything, so I can't say I know exactly how you feel, I have had years of feeling ill so I can only imagine how it would feel to have something thrown at you and told "here's what it is, here's your choices, now decide). I just wanted to empathize and say I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you so much. I really feel so grateful to have found this board. It helps.

xoxox
Amy


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

That mask and machine could be irritating your eyes. I saw an old friend the other night and her eyes looked like mine when the GED was active. She said it was the mask and machine.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

The mask is awful. I keep taking it off in my sleep.

Yesterday just kept getting worse. During my session, the client goes "hey, are those termites?". Yeah. So, while calling my husband and termite people, I open the mail and find out our Farmers is raising our Homeowners Insurance by 50%. In May. Oh, and my husband came home in a horrible mood b/c he had to leave work to be here for the termite people.

Good times. Then I decided one little Mike's Hard Lemonade won't hurt me after this crappy day. Wrong. I got all lightheaded (not the good kind) and my heart rate skyrocketed.

Sheesh. Hope today is better!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Panda
Sounds like you found a trigger to aggrivate your GD. (Alcohol). Also Mike's has malt in it which could make the sweats worse. Stress is the worse. You need to go shopping homeowners insurance.


----------

